# Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*November 29th 2008

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 13 2008, 03:09 PM~11594207
> *
> *


2 BIG CLUBS 1 LOVE


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Sep 14 2008, 08:16 PM~11602386
> *lux is there again :biggrin: not in the mud this time
> *


1ST CLASS PARKING FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T FOR VIEJITOS AND UCE C.C


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Doing it big for the kid's !!!!.... :thumbsup: 

Raffle time............  :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

join us


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 16 2008, 03:04 AM~11613991
> *Doing it big for the kid's !!!!.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Raffle time............   :biggrin:
> *


Cool....I can always use another set of wheels  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 16 2008, 10:55 PM~11622567
> *Cool....I can always use another set of wheels   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh...... :biggrin: that was crazy, maybe Jimmy will have some reverse wheel's this time  :cheesy: ..


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

TTT for the KIDS!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Sep 16 2008, 10:55 PM~11622567
> *Cool....I can always use another set of wheels   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I COULD USE A SET OR A SET IN A 1/2 I NEED 6 WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 13 2008, 12:38 PM~11593510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T


T



T



ANOTHER GREAT EVENT COMING UP


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 17 2008, 12:59 AM~11623159
> *I know huh...... :biggrin:  that was crazy, maybe Jimmy will have some reverse wheel's this time    :cheesy: ..
> *



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL YEAR? :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

I COULD USE A BOMB MAGAZINE UP HERE IN ODAHI JIMMY,,,,


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 03:03 PM~11587601
> *tha's the same day as my b day. streetlow will be in the houes*


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 18 2008, 09:47 AM~11634663
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL YEAR? :biggrin:
> *


This year had a slow start-no show's......I took a 3month leave from the club........

Got married in May............& i now live in Fremont...............It's been a crazy but 

good year for me :around: uffin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 19 2008, 02:49 AM~11642238
> *This year had a slow start-no show's......I took a 3month leave from the club........
> 
> Got married in May............& i now live in Fremont...............It's been a crazy but
> ...


Say no more.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll talk to the rest of the Midnighter crew and see if we've got anything else going on since it's Thanksgiving weekend. If not i'm sure we'll be there!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Sep 18 2008, 12:01 PM~11635702
> *I COULD USE A BOMB MAGAZINE UP HERE IN ODAHI JIMMY,,,,
> *



WANT WANT WANT :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 18 2008, 09:47 AM~11634663
> *WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN ALL YEAR? :biggrin:
> *


X2  :dunno:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 19 2008, 02:49 AM~11642238
> *This year had a slow start-no show's......I took a 3month leave from the club........
> 
> Got married in May............& i now live in Fremont...............It's been a crazy but
> ...



What's heppening Joe? I guess that's a dumb question since you've explained it already. :biggrin: 

Anyway, talk to you later Bro.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2008, 02:18 PM~11645902
> *X2   :dunno:
> *



i want to here it again :biggrin: is there a problem :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@Sep 19 2008, 10:50 AM~11644456
> *I'll talk to the rest of the Midnighter crew and see if we've got anything else going on since it's Thanksgiving weekend. If not i'm sure we'll be there!
> *



sounds good


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 19 2008, 02:20 PM~11645919
> *What's heppening Joe?  I guess that's a dumb question since you've explained it already. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, talk to you later Bro.
> *


What up ........Yeah i been out for a while but you can count on me being around for all these Toy Drive's!!!!........Gotta do it for the kid's u know


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 22 2008, 02:04 AM~11662805
> *What up ........Yeah i been out for a while but you can count on me being around for all these Toy Drive's!!!!........Gotta do it for the kid's u know
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 22 2008, 12:57 PM~11665929
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House+Sep 12 2008, 03:03 PM~11587601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Sep 22 2008, 02:04 AM~11662805
> *What up ........Yeah i been out for a while but you can count on me being around for all these Toy Drive's!!!!........Gotta do it for the kid's u know
> *


Gracias for the support, I bet that you won't be the only one from your club! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We are looking to make this a good one for the kids. We can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11680675
> *Gracias for the support, I bet that you won't be the only one from your club! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: We are looking to make this a good one for the kids.  We can't wait to see everyone there!
> *


WHATS UP ROBERT..

YOU GOT THE RIGHT IMPALAS IS ALWAYS IN FULL FORCE  

I CANT WAIT, TIS THE REASON


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 A GOOD CAUSE !


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there to support the kids ......


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Sep 25 2008, 05:51 PM~11700774
> *
> 
> *


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 13 2008, 11:38 AM~11593510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WORKING TOGETHER FOR A GREAT CAUSE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 26 2008, 08:47 AM~11705442
> *WORKING TOGETHER FOR A GREAT CAUSE
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 25 2008, 09:53 AM~11695515
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there to support the kids ......
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 13 2008, 12:38 PM~11593510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Sep 28 2008, 11:41 PM~11725362
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 29 2008, 12:54 PM~11729244
> *T T T
> *



hello how have you been?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't wait.

So, what kind of raffle prizes will I be winning?

It's time to win again.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 29 2008, 01:34 PM~11729634
> *I can't wait.
> 
> So, what kind of raffle prizes will I be winning?
> ...



IM WONDERING WHAT KIND OF TOYS YOU'LL BE DONATING THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11731353
> *IM WONDERING WHAT KIND OF TOYS YOU'LL BE DONATING THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


I'm wondering that too. I am not sure what Target or Toy's R Us will have on sale at that time.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 29 2008, 12:02 PM~11729314
> *hello how have you been?
> *


Hello :wave: :biggrin: 
Im doing good. Laying low :biggrin: 

How about you? Long time no see !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 30 2008, 10:42 AM~11738811
> *Hello  :wave:  :biggrin:
> Im doing good. Laying low  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



doing great c u at da toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 30 2008, 10:30 AM~11738672
> *
> 
> I'm wondering that too.  I am not sure what Target or Toy's R Us will have on sale at that time.
> *



:no: wallgreens :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 09:47 AM~11738869
> *doing great c u at da toy drive  :biggrin:
> *


Good glad to hear that  
As long as I dont have the baby or in labor i'll see you there  :biggrin: 
Thanks for the SUPPORT !!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Sep 30 2008, 10:30 AM~11738672
> *
> 
> I'm wondering that too.  I am not sure what Target or Toy's R Us will have on sale at that time.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

everything is lookin good for the toy drive so call me when u get a chance!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DUKEYOUUP!_@Sep 30 2008, 11:56 AM~11739514
> *:no: wallgreens  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: THE 3 TOYS FOR $10. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Sep 30 2008, 10:22 PM~11746653
> *everything is lookin good for the toy drive so call me when u get a chance!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 30 2008, 02:11 PM~11741031
> *Good glad to hear that
> As long as I dont have the baby or in labor i'll see you there    :biggrin:
> Thanks for the SUPPORT !!!!
> *



ok so that's why u been in hidding :biggrin: well congrats n hope everything turns out great :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Sep 30 2008, 02:11 PM~11741031
> *Good glad to hear that
> As long as I dont have the baby or in labor i'll see you there    :biggrin:
> Thanks for the SUPPORT !!!!
> *



ok so that's why u been in hidding :biggrin: well congrats n hope everything turns out great :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Oct 1 2008, 08:20 AM~11748900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I havent been in hiding,its hard to do that with this pansa :biggrin: 
The last show we went to was Fresno.We havent went to other ones because we've been busy on the weekends.

Thank you !


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 1 2008, 07:22 AM~11748076
> *:biggrin: THE 3 TOYS FOR $10. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Sep 30 2008, 11:22 PM~11746653
> *everything is lookin good for the toy drive so call me when u get a chance!
> *


  right on danny


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T T T  :nicoderm:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Walgreens, Target, Walmart, Toys R Us...they all have specials then on the stuff that kids love, and at a good (or lowrider certified!) price. So, with that being said, and all the gente that we hope support us, we should be able to all come together and provide ALOT of toys for the needy morritos. Sounds like everyone benefits from something like this, que no?  Also, we are grateful to Viejitos for including us in this great event!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Oct 4 2008, 08:40 AM~11776453
> *Walgreens, Target, Walmart, Toys R Us...they all have specials then on the stuff that kids love, and at a good (or lowrider certified!) price.  So, with that being said, and all the gente that we hope support us, we should be able to all come together and provide ALOT of toys for the needy morritos.  Sounds like everyone benefits from something like this, que no?  Also, we are grateful to Viejitos for including us in this great event!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 UCE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Oct 4 2008, 03:27 AM~11775908
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP FOR VIEJITOS AND UCE CC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 1 2008, 02:36 PM~11751828
> *LOL I havent been in hiding,its hard to do that with this pansa  :biggrin:
> The last show we went to was Fresno.We havent went to other ones because we've been busy on the weekends.
> 
> ...




 


hope is a boy :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 8 2008, 10:14 AM~11812348
> *
> hope is a boy  :biggrin:
> *


LOL Are you trying to jinx me. I have enough boys. Actually they say Its a Girl. So it will be our 1st girl :cheesy:


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 02:03 PM~11587601
> *T T T  :cheesy:*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 9 2008, 08:35 AM~11820946
> *T T T  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

TO THE TOP WE GO !


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

alright jimmy lets get this show on the road!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 14 2008, 10:04 PM~11865774
> *alright jimmy lets get this show on the road!!!
> *


  LETS DO THIS


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 14 2008, 09:37 PM~11866218
> * LETS DO THIS
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

flyers would be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Oct 20 2008, 08:50 PM~11925120
> *flyers would be nice :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT'


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

where,s the flyers @???


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Viejitos In Da House,Oct 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11866218]
 LETS DO THIS  


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Oct 21 2008, 07:09 PM~11934413
> *where,s the flyers @???
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

TTT!
 

ViejitoS and UCE getting down for our cause.

Qvo to all ViejitoS WorldWide!!
Northern Illinois will be in Califas this weekend. Wish we could stay for this, pero we'll be there in spirit. 



Rob
El Pinche Doggy de Chicago

*Fear las bombitas*


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sorry homies. jimmy asked me to get him something for the flyer and im having a bit of difficulty. .... but am working on it. please be patient


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T 4 THE KIDS !


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

you know ill be there!!!


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 12 2008, 03:03 PM~11587601
> *November 29th 2008
> 
> Family Life Christian Church
> ...


 Will be thru with a few potnahs and a few gifts! ............Stay Bless


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 23 2008, 12:12 PM~11952483
> *  sorry homies. jimmy asked me to get him something for the flyer and im having a bit of difficulty. .... but am working on it. please be patient
> *



no problem gilbert :biggrin:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@Oct 28 2008, 08:50 AM~11993819
> *T T T
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 25 2008, 09:22 PM~11973610
> *you know ill be there!!!
> *



you bringing the bike or the caddi


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 29 2008, 03:18 PM~12008078
> *you bringing the bike or the caddi
> *


the caddy :biggrin:  

gotta step it up


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 29 2008, 05:56 PM~12009542
> *the caddy :biggrin:
> 
> gotta step it up
> *



 you know


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Oct 29 2008, 07:28 PM~12010356
> * you know
> *


:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 30 2008, 11:24 AM~12016373
> *:wave: :thumbsup:
> *


T T T  :cheesy: 

Girl where have you been hiding? :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT :wave:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA+Oct 30 2008, 01:08 PM~12016797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Jenn on Julie's account :thumbsup: Are you good with the pics?? I can dig up more??? You have the same email right?? (did U get it?)  :angel:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

up to the top


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAPAYASA90_@Oct 30 2008, 06:04 PM~12019402
> *This is Jenn on Julie's account LOL...Hey girl!! *hugz* just kinda takin a break from everything   i'll be at the toy drive tho  :thumbsup:
> This is Jenn on Julie's account :thumbsup: Are you good with the pics?? I can dig up more??? You have the same email right?? (did U get it?)  :angel:
> *



THE PICS ARE COVERED  THANKS JEN!!!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*CALLING ALL HOPPERS   

A HOPPING CONTEST HAS BEEN ADDED SPONSORED BY STREETLOW MAG.  *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 1 2008, 02:00 PM~12033930
> *CALLING ALL HOPPERS
> 
> A HOPPING CONTEST HAS BEEN ADDED SPONSORED BY STREETLOW MAG.
> ...


 :0 :0 It's gonna be crazy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's what you've been waiting for!!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

know thats what im talkin about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanx to Viejitos CC for letting us join them in this great event. We hope that the rest of the Bay will come out to enjoy and help to brighten up the Christmases of some needy children. We look forward to seeing everyone there!  :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 3 2008, 10:08 PM~12053623
> *Thanx to Viejitos CC for letting us join them in this great event.  We hope that the rest of the Bay will come out to enjoy and help to brighten up the Christmases of some needy children.  We look forward to seeing everyone there!   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR BEING A PART OF THIS EVENT. IT WILL BE BIGGER AND BETTER THEN EVER.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 3 2008, 09:19 PM~12053067
> *know  thats what  im  talkin  about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

i want to see everyone thier :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:22 PM~12084037
> *NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

T T T !


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 7 2008, 07:45 AM~12088607
> *:thumbsup:
> *



and bring some pandulce this time :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

pandulce i will be thier early i want coffee and hot choclete too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

My Pops has to stay off that Sugar...


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 9 2008, 10:11 AM~12104551
> *pandulce i will be thier early i want coffee and hot choclete too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Eazy there Scrappy Coco with the Hot Chocolate and Pandulce. The Pandaria's stop accepting the food stamp card. I slide it through and SORRRYYY NOOO WOORKY!!!!!!*


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

not the one on story an king :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12114051
> *Eazy there Scrappy Coco with the Hot Chocolate and Pandulce. The Pandaria's stop accepting the food stamp card. I slide it through and SORRRYYY NOOO WOORKY!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: buy it with wic then :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12114051
> *Eazy there Scrappy Coco with the Hot Chocolate and Pandulce. The Pandaria's stop accepting the food stamp card. I slide it through and SORRRYYY NOOO WOORKY!!!!!!
> *


hey mister A.G. wanna sell that card of yours????????  :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 6 2008, 11:52 AM~12080016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jimmy can u photo shop and fix my shop number on the cali stylz tattoo and piercings its 408 821 1408 thanks .....


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 10 2008, 02:55 PM~12114750
> *not the one on story an king :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No, they see me coming and lock the doors and say "NO MORE SAMPLES"*</span>


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 10 2008, 03:47 PM~12115320
> *:roflmao: buy it with wic then :biggrin:
> *


 :* :roflmao: The WIC is for the Milk. *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 10 2008, 04:42 PM~12115806
> *hey mister A.G. wanna sell that card of yours????????   :cheesy:
> *


*Heck NO !!!!! I still need to eat. :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 11 2008, 04:21 AM~12122110
> *jimmy can u photo shop and fix my shop number on the cali stylz tattoo and piercings its 408 821 1408 thanks .....
> *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 11 2008, 06:57 AM~12122323
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No, they see me coming and lock the doors and say "NO MORE SAMPLES"</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 11 2008, 03:14 PM~12126402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

ALMOST THAT TIME FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 11 2008, 07:04 AM~12122350
> *Heck NO !!!!! I still need to eat.  :biggrin: </span>
> *


ok then can i rent it from you LOL !!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 11 2008, 05:19 PM~12128195
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  are you doing tatts on the spot? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

can't wait, StreetLow will in the mix!


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 3 2008, 07:21 PM~12051604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HELP OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE,GOOD LOOKIN OUT VIEJITOS AND UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12132831
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HELP OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE,GOOD LOOKIN OUT VIEJITOS AND UCE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12132831
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HELP OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE,GOOD LOOKIN OUT VIEJITOS AND UCE :thumbsup:
> *



SUPER TOY DRIVE


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

FATIMAS BIKE WILL BE THERE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by my daughter bike_@Nov 12 2008, 05:01 PM~12138198
> *FATIMAS BIKE WILL BE THERE
> *


  

thta makes 3 elite entries :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

let me make a phone call and ill try to get another


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12132831
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HELP OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE,GOOD LOOKIN OUT VIEJITOS AND UCE :thumbsup:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PERSON THAT DAY :cheesy:


----------



## hdcustomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

I dont have a loiwrider it's more of a custom, can i still show up? it's a 63 bel air wagon in primer with a pearl white top on fat white wall's


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 AM~12132374
> * are you doing tatts on the spot? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

if you guys need any help let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 13 2008, 03:45 AM~12143390
> *if you guys need any help let me know  :thumbsup:
> *


ya we need help be thier at 6am


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SPONSORS*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hdcustomizer_@Nov 12 2008, 11:56 PM~12142734
> *I dont have a loiwrider it's more of a custom, can i still show up? it's a 63 bel air wagon in primer with a pearl white top on fat white wall's
> *


BRING A TOY AND GET READY FOR A FUN DAY


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 12:28 AM~12132831
> *CHERRY 64 WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO HELP OUT FOR A GOOD CAUSE,GOOD LOOKIN OUT VIEJITOS AND UCE :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 13 2008, 09:54 AM~12144814
> *
> 
> SUPPORT OUR LOCAL SPONSORS
> ...


Dam Hommie looks like a good Toy Drive :thumbsup: Im trying to make it hopefully the bike is done in time :dunno:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 13 2008, 09:49 AM~12144760
> *ya  we  need  help  be thier  at 6am
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

im lucky i didnt volunteer to help :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2008, 04:52 PM~12148874
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> im lucky i didnt volunteer to help :biggrin:
> *



DANNY ALREADY PUT YOU ON THE LIST  TALK ABOUT LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 13 2008, 05:01 PM~12148945
> *DANNY ALREADY PUT YOU ON THE LIST  TALK ABOUT LUCKY :biggrin:
> *


  :angry: 

im kidding, im always down to help!  

i just dont know about 6 in the morning :|


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2008, 05:08 PM~12148992
> *  :angry:
> 
> im kidding, im always down to help!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding injoy the day


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 13 2008, 06:48 PM~12149860
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: just kidding injoy the day
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

but if you guys do need help, let me know


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 13 2008, 06:50 PM~12149873
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> but if you guys do need help, let me know
> *


ok


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 13 2008, 03:19 PM~12148079
> *Dam Hommie looks like a good Toy Drive  :thumbsup:  Im trying to make it hopefully the bike is done in time  :dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT THAT BIKE WAS DONE ALREADY?? :biggrin:


----------



## hdcustomizer (Jun 9, 2008)

cool i will be there.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 13 2008, 06:59 PM~12149978
> *I THOUGHT THAT BIKE WAS DONE ALREADY?? :biggrin:
> *


come on Hommie you now its never done :roflmao: :roflmao: Cario, Raul & Freddy are doing more good things to it. you seen how they do things :biggrin: the parts will be back by then hopfully I can get it back together in time to go :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 13 2008, 07:40 PM~12151121
> *come on Hommie you now its never done :roflmao:  :roflmao: Cario, Raul & Freddy are doing more good things to it. you seen how they do things  :biggrin:  the parts will be back by then hopfully I can get it back together in time to go :biggrin:
> *


you better make it or :buttkick:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hdcustomizer_@Nov 13 2008, 08:28 PM~12150978
> *cool i will be there.
> *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 13 2008, 09:52 PM~12152957
> *
> *


whats up yimmy


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 13 2008, 10:38 PM~12152830
> *you better make it or :buttkick:
> *


make sure you bring me those parts fool & ill be there :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 13 2008, 11:36 PM~12153312
> *whats up yimmy
> *


what up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

*ADDED SAN JOSE'S BEST BAND *


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 15 2008, 05:27 PM~12166763
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Prophecy De Tejas will be there showing support for UCE & Viejitos. is Kita coming down for this event & which chpt is hosting this along with Viejitos


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 16 2008, 12:59 AM~12169766
> *Prophecy De Tejas will be there showing support for  UCE & Viejitos. is Kita coming down for this event  &  which chpt is hosting this along with Viejitos
> *


The ALAMEDA chapter is hosting it but we will have several chapters there as well!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 16 2008, 10:03 AM~12170958
> *The ALAMEDA chapter is hosting it but we will have several chapters there as well!!
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

VIEJITOS AND UCE SHOWING SUPPORT AT THE IMPALAS TOY DRIVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 17 2008, 01:31 PM~12181403
> *VIEJITOS AND UCE SHOWING SUPPORT AT THE IMPALAS TOY DRIVE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> *


TONY TOOK BEST BOMB CONVERT AND ROBERT WITH THE 39 TOOK BEST OF SHOW


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you guys out there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 PM~12186128
> *See you guys out there..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 17 2008, 01:31 PM~12181403
> *VIEJITOS AND UCE SHOWING SUPPORT AT THE IMPALAS TOY DRIVE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S FOR THE SUPPORT GUY'S...:thumbsup: 

WE'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK ....


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

NOT TO BE MISSED !  :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 PM~12186128
> *See you guys out there..... :thumbsup:
> *


  2 more weeks


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Nov 18 2008, 02:34 AM~12188538
> *THANK'S FOR THE SUPPORT GUY'S...:thumbsup:
> 
> WE'LL SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK ....
> *


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 18 2008, 06:13 PM~12194916
> *
> *


Will be there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

be there as well, Gilroy was very nice as well....great cause for the lil guys....


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 19 2008, 12:41 PM~12201792
> *TTT
> *


what up homie i see your trying to see palm trees .Your making a good choice hope you can make it to the toy drive 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 19 2008, 07:19 PM~12205222
> *what up homie i see your  trying to see palm trees .Your making a good choice  hope you can make it to the toy drive
> :thumbsup:
> *


i know bub916 and im sure he'll be at the toy drive uce!


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 19 2008, 07:29 PM~12205334
> *i know bub916 and im sure he'll be at the toy drive uce!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

I'M THERE USO'S YOU ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOMBS INC._@Nov 18 2008, 09:09 PM~12196652
> *Will be there
> *


nice we'll see you there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 19 2008, 06:29 PM~12205334
> *i know bub916 and im sure he'll be at the toy drive uce!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 AM~12164919
> *ADDED SAN JOSE'S BEST BAND
> 
> 
> ...


A Jimmy are you guys letting Harleys in the show? I heard you guys were not leting them in to show?   cuz all the Drama?


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 19 2008, 07:36 PM~12205414
> *I'M THERE USO'S YOU ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:
> *


hey big uce haveny seen u on here for a while good to hear from u!!! :biggrin: one luv uuuknnoowww!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 19 2008, 09:48 PM~12206923
> *A Jimmy are you guys letting Harleys in the show? I heard you guys were not leting them in to show?     cuz all the Drama?
> *



harleys are welcome


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 19 2008, 10:44 PM~12207625
> *harleys are welcome
> *


 thats cool :thumbsup: Im there :biggrin:


----------



## richard1940 (Oct 25, 2005)

it's going to be a good show......


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Nov 19 2008, 10:39 PM~12207958
> *it's going to be a good show......
> *


baller huh


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*For The Bikes Will They Be Inside Again.*


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 19 2008, 07:36 PM~12205414
> *I'M THERE USO'S YOU ALREADY KNOW :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL SEE THERE BIG UCE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by richard1940_@Nov 19 2008, 11:39 PM~12207958
> *it's going to be a good show......
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT RICH  NOW WITH UCE ITS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Is that cherry Pontiac from Viejitos that we fixed down at my work gonna be down there...nice car!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 20 2008, 01:28 PM~12211707
> *Is that cherry Pontiac from Viejitos that we fixed down at my work gonna be down there...nice car!!!!
> *


IF THIS IS THE ONE IT WILL BE THERE  HOWS IT GOING JOSH WILL THE RIV BE THERE????


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

AZTECAS will b there 2 support my homeboys


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 20 2008, 07:11 AM~12208897
> *For The Bikes Will They Be Inside Again.
> *



inside or outside


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house....see you all there......


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

we will be there it's all about the kid's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EB AZTECAS PREZ_@Nov 20 2008, 06:39 PM~12214375
> *AZTECAS will b there 2 support my homeboys
> *



right on we'll see you there


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 20 2008, 07:31 PM~12214940
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house....see you all there......
> *



better be you logo's on the flyer :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL THERE FAMILY


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 21 2008, 05:01 PM~12224025
> *SEE YOU ALL THERE FAMILY
> *


1 more week


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE'S THE FLYER MI GENTE.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 21 2008, 10:30 PM~12226621
> *HERE'S THE FLYER MI GENTE.
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 22 2008, 06:54 PM~12231950
> *  :biggrin:
> *


was up jimmy im on line again :biggrin: couldn't make it last yr hopefully this yr I could.. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 22 2008, 07:14 PM~12232123
> *was up jimmy im on line again :biggrin: couldn't make it last yr hopefully this yr I could.. :biggrin:
> *



long time no see or here....


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT CHICANO WAYZ .C.C 209 VALLEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey Jimmy - What's up vato. I just got out after a long 8 years ese.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Nov 22 2008, 07:14 PM~12232123
> *was up jimmy im on line again :biggrin: couldn't make it last yr hopefully this yr I could.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wuts eddie? howz everything bro


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

is there a cash payout for the hop?


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 AM~12164919
> *ADDED SAN JOSE'S BEST BAND
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP IS IT THE SAME AS STREETLOW SHOWS AND RULES.*


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 23 2008, 10:42 PM~12239773
> *is there a cash payout for the hop?
> *







YES THERE IS $100 FOR SINGLE
$100 FOR DOUBLE 
THREE MAKES A CLASS
IF THERE'S NOT ENOUGH CARS TO MAKE A CLASS THEN WINNER TAKES $200
PLUS THERES TROPHYS ALONG WITH THE MONENY!!!!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 24 2008, 07:47 PM~12247704
> *WHAT ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP IS IT THE SAME AS STREETLOW SHOWS AND RULES.
> *


Yes its the same as street low!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12248061
> *YES THERE IS $100 FOR SINGLE
> $100 FOR DOUBLE
> THREE MAKES A CLASS
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 24 2008, 09:09 PM~12248666
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


PLUS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 23 2008, 09:47 PM~12239237
> *Hey Jimmy - What's up vato. I just got out after a long 8 years ese.
> *


COOL COME DOWN TO THE TOY DRIVE SATURDAY


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12248061
> *YES THERE IS $100 FOR SINGLE
> $100 FOR DOUBLE
> THREE MAKES A CLASS
> ...


  THANKS DANNY


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

almost that time


----------



## UNIQUES77 (Sep 25, 2005)

Jimmy - Thanks for the invite. A lot has happen in eight years ese. What's up with all those big rims I see around? I'm trying to get my ride dusted off, oil changed and flushed, all fluids are like paste ese. I'm on parole for 2 years vato. 1 strike left. Thanks for sending me packages during my time. Looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 22 2008, 10:39 PM~12233490
> *long time no see or here....
> *


I know.... some fam issues you know how that goes.. so hows everything..? it feels nice to be back alive.lol... :biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Nov 23 2008, 10:12 PM~12239487
> *:0  wuts eddie? howz everything bro
> *


 :wave: :wave: how you doen ?? I've been dealing with some crap.. but is coming to an END..lol.. can't wait to hit the road again... well hope everything is goin swell for you man.. late.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know 408 RYDERS will be there to show luv


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES77_@Nov 24 2008, 09:43 PM~12249162
> *Jimmy - Thanks for the invite. A lot has happen in eight years ese. What's up with all those big rims I see around?  I'm trying to get my ride dusted off, oil changed and flushed, all fluids are like paste ese. I'm on parole for 2 years vato. 1 strike left. Thanks for sending me packages during my time. Looking forward to this weekend.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Nov 25 2008, 10:13 AM~12253229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 23 2008, 07:30 PM~12238115
> *TTT CHICANO WAYZ .C.C 209 VALLEY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 21 2008, 05:56 PM~12224002
> *better be you logo's on the flyer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 25 2008, 08:01 PM~12259478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you vatos in a couple of dayz


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Nov 26 2008, 10:59 AM~12264118
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey pan how did those parts work?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 26 2008, 05:55 PM~12268008
> *See you vatos in a couple of dayz
> *


Q-VO


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Nov 25 2008, 09:21 AM~12252738
> *You know 408 RYDERS will be there to show luv
> *


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 20 2008, 07:31 PM~12214940
> *Impalas Magazine will be in the house....see you all there......
> *




hey toro see u at the show :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

FOR ALL THE RAFFLE FANS NO RIMS THIS YEAR WE WILL BE RAFFLEING A Wii


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2008, 12:56 AM~12272365
> *FOR ALL THE RAFFLE FANS NO RIMS THIS YEAR WE WILL BE RAFFLEING A Wii
> 
> 
> ...


JUST WHAT I WANTED........  

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY....... :wave: 

SEE EVERYONE ON SATURDAY......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

See you guys on Saturday! Hope the weather is nice.. :biggrin: 




















Will be in the HOUSE!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2008, 12:56 AM~12272365
> *FOR ALL THE RAFFLE FANS NO RIMS THIS YEAR WE WILL BE RAFFLEING A Wii
> 
> 
> ...



Now thats nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Nov 27 2008, 01:33 AM~12272634
> *JUST WHAT I WANTED........
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY.......  :wave:
> ...



 same to you bro have a safe 1


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 27 2008, 10:50 AM~12274656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



same to you and the familia  happy late birthday too


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 27 2008, 11:41 AM~12275081
> *same to you and the familia  happy late birthday too
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

time to get ready for the toy drive qe-no !!!!!!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: lets do this !!!!! Saturday: Partly cloudy. High 71F. Winds light and variable


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Nov 28 2008, 01:58 AM~12280071
> *time to get ready for the toy drive qe-no !!!!!!
> *


YES SIR


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*SEE YA GUYS MANANA MI GENTE :thumbsup: *


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Nov 28 2008, 02:48 AM~12280137
> *:thumbsup: lets do this !!!!! Saturday: Partly cloudy. High 71F. Winds light and variable
> *



NICE


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 20 2008, 03:41 PM~12212384
> *IF THIS IS THE ONE IT WILL BE THERE   HOWS IT GOING JOSH WILL THE RIV BE THERE????
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats the one we fixed the exhaust on.
No...the Rivi ain't ready yet


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 28 2008, 09:21 AM~12280824
> *SEE YA GUYS MANANA MI GENTE  :thumbsup:
> *


4 SURE :biggrin: ILL BE THERE


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Nov 28 2008, 11:08 AM~12281440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :
> *


      SEE YOU SOON USO AND OUR VIEJITOS BROTHERS  FROM DA CENTRAL VALLEY


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i need to clean the bike :uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 28 2008, 12:11 PM~12281790
> *
> SEE YOU SOON USO AND OUR VIEJITOS BROTHERS  FROM DA CENTRAL VALLEY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 28 2008, 02:11 PM~12282143
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T T 4 TOMORROW !  :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Family Life Christian Church
801 Hellyer Ave
San Jose, CA 95111 

=Viejitos In Da House,Nov 6 2008, 11:52 AM~12080016]




















:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

ill be in redwood city so ill swing by


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Nov 28 2008, 05:18 PM~12283391
> *T T T 4 TOMORROW !  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

CHIACNO WAYZ .C.C. ROLLING UP WITH VIEJITOS C.C. FORM THE 209 VALLEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES AND BLVD KINGS HAVE HOOKED UP WITH PICAZZO ENT, SEAN G PRODUCTIONS, MONSTER ENERGY DRINKS AND FIRST AND TEN ENTERTAINMENT
TO BRING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER FOR A POSITIVE EVENT !!!

Bring a ToY and Get in for free or pay just 10 dollars at the door !!! We will be having free food for everyone who pays 10 dollars or brings a new unwrapped toy.. we will also have reserved parking for anyone wishing to bring out their Low Low !!! :thumbsup:

Live performances by some of the Bay Area's artist and lots of good times lets do it ya'll for the kids and for all of to get together and have a good time !!!


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

Good show viejitos & UCE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

PICS!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*NICE SHOW ALOT OF CAR SO LITTLE ROOM WILL POST SOME OF MY PICS IN A BIT :biggrin: *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got home. Good turn out the music was off the hook. Had a Goodtime out there good job Viejitos and UCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2008, 09:21 PM~12291333
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great Pictures Eddie$Money :thumbsup: ..Keep them coming!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

On behalf of Aztecas C.C. Thanks for a GREAT event Viejitos and Uce..Had a wonderful time!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice Pics


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie, eastbay_60, 67 B-WINE DESTINY, topdown59, my daughter bike, SIC'N'TWISTED, BOMBS INC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2008, 08:05 PM~12291193
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Trino :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 29 2008, 09:03 PM~12291734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IMPALAS


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

AWESOME PICS MOOSE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: GOOD Pic 
EL MOOSE & EDDIE$money


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Nov 29 2008, 10:04 PM~12291179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Had fun today at the toy drive and thanks to all who showed up! The event was great but also greater knowing that all the cars,trucks,motor cycles,bikes and vans showed up to support this event giving up their time and a toy, knowing that there are needy children out there. I want to thank all the car clubs and solo riders because without them this event would have not turned out the way it did! Sorry I didnt' get a chance to talk to everyone, but Jimmy and myself were running around like chickens with our heads cut off. It was well worth it and I really hope to see you next year!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKED LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

HAD FUN KICKIN IT WITH ALL MY USO'S 1 LOVE


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD TURNOUT & GOOD PICS EVERYBODY


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Nov 29 2008, 11:14 PM~12292328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had a great time ,band was awesome good show :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12294096
> *had a great time ,band was awesome good show :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :yes: 

























































































































:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good show Hommies :thumbsup: bigger than last year! More for the kids :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 29 2008, 10:05 PM~12292254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's up homie. Just wanted to say that it was nice to meet you along with everyone else. Thanks again for everything !! :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good pics Hommies any more :dunno:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 30 2008, 12:49 PM~12294385
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



HYDRAULICS VERY CREATIVE!!!!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's some more pix! :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got some more! Damn, flood control is slowing me down..
Be patient fellows!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

DAMMMNIT!!!! :banghead: 

The error returned was:
Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 25 seconds before replying or posting a new topic
:banghead:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I wanted to take hella more pix, but my [email protected] battery died!  

Bad ass show! See ya'll next year!! :thumbsup: Oh yeah, nice meeting you 51 trokita! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Nov 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12298118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime i see pics of this car i see more and more details!!! look at the pedals!!!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 30 2008, 08:56 PM~12298170
> *Everytime i see pics of this car i see more and more details!!! look at the pedals!!!
> *



U gotta see it in person! :yes:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

YEAH CHEERY 64 IS ONE HELL OF CAR TOP NOTCH.


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's a Video my boy made! Enjoy. :biggrin: 


http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=47450577


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 30 2008, 07:49 PM~12297395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Hommie :thumbsup: Good pics :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Dec 1 2008, 12:21 AM~12299564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats hard!


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 78 money carlo (May 8, 2007)

nice pics dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78 money carlo_@Nov 30 2008, 11:50 PM~12299709
> *nice pics dave  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12298481
> *Here's a Video my boy made! Enjoy. :biggrin:
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=47450577
> *


NICE VIDEO FLICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 30 2008, 11:47 PM~12299696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 1 2008, 04:28 PM~12304618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAMORICAN 49 (Sep 28, 2008)

PROPS TO VIEJITOS AND UCE CC FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW AND TOY DRIVE..


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

I JUST WANTED TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE. THE TOYS WILL PUT SMILES ON KIDS FACES THIS CHRISTMAS. ON BEHALF OF VIEJITOS CAR CLUB IT WAS A PLEASURE WORKING WITH UCE AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS (THANKSGIVING WEEKEND)  .

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL THE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE PICS GUYS KEEP POSTING :biggrin:


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 1 2008, 09:15 PM~12307747
> *I JUST WANTED TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THE TOY DRIVE.  THE TOYS WILL PUT SMILES ON KIDS FACES THIS CHRISTMAS.  ON BEHALF OF VIEJITOS CAR CLUB IT WAS A PLEASURE WORKING WITH UCE AND WE LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS (THANKSGIVING WEEKEND)  .
> 
> MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL THE CHRISTMAS
> *


the same goes from the uce family we are glad to be part of a toy drive that leaves these poor kids with a feeling that they are noticed when times are tuff!Blessing these families with gifts makes my day especialy when i know that so many clubs and solo riders came on that special day to bring a toy to make some kids dream of having a christmas gift given to them by a bunch of lowriders who have a heart of gold!!Who knows maybe some day thoses kids might grow up to be someone very powerful in our comunity and give something back to us lowriders who made an impact in there lives!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

TOY DRIVE AFTER PARTY. LET ME KNOW WHO WANTS TO GO


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHAMORICAN 49_@Dec 1 2008, 08:52 PM~12307442
> *PROPS TO VIEJITOS AND UCE CC FOR PUTTING ON A GOOD SHOW AND TOY DRIVE..
> *



x2 Good Job guys, see you guys next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 1 2008, 04:33 PM~12304684
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Good Seeing Senor Locs! See you Soon Brother  !


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Dec 1 2008, 09:43 PM~12308166
> *the same goes from the uce family we are glad to be part of a toy drive that leaves these poor kids with a feeling that they are noticed when times are tuff!Blessing these families with gifts makes my day especialy when i know that so many clubs and solo riders came on that special day to bring a toy to make some kids dream of having a christmas gift given to them by a bunch of lowriders who have a heart of gold!!Who knows maybe some day thoses kids might grow up to be someone very powerful in our comunity and give something back to us lowriders who made an impact in there lives!!! :biggrin:
> *



Good show Danny and Jimmy..~ We all had a GREAT time! :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

hey danny and jimmy, u guys were runnin all day sweatin :biggrin: good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Nov 30 2008, 11:39 AM~12294343
> *X2 :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Dec 2 2008, 12:05 AM~12309673
> *Good Seeing Senor Locs! See you Soon Brother  !
> *


Good seeing you too bro .... see you at the next event ....


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

good job with the show guys :thumbsup: it was bigger than last year!
hopefully it will be bigger next year for the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 30 2008, 11:00 AM~12294096
> *had a great time ,band was awesome good show :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for coming trino  always nice to see your 4 in person  see you next year....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 29 2008, 09:14 PM~12291262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

This is what the Toy Drive was all about,the TOYS. My boys were super excited with all the toys that were raised.
I had to explain to them that they were for the less fortunate.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 2 2008, 04:41 PM~12315604
> *good job with the show guys  :thumbsup: it was bigger than last year!
> hopefully it will be bigger next year for the kids :biggrin:
> *



thanks anthony  and next year will be bigger.... and to the haters STAY HOME :biggrin: beacause its all about the kids this time of year....


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 3 2008, 09:48 PM~12330114
> *:0
> *



ALOT OF DETAIL


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

was up jimmy.. :wave: :wave: barely got on line after a week..dam internet..well ended up gong to the toy drive. unfortunately I didn't place on my honda civic..lol. but had a good time. band was good too you guys did hook this one up props man .. oh don't take all the credit.lol.. 

familia uce too they did an outstanding job.;.  well lets get ready for next yrs.. late.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12341289
> *thanks anthony  and next year will be bigger.... and to the haters STAY HOME :biggrin: beacause its all about the kids this time of year....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12341289
> *thanks anthony  and next year will be bigger.... and to the haters STAY HOME :biggrin: beacause its all about the kids this time of year....
> *


:angry: I STOOD HOME.............. :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 4 2008, 10:34 PM~12341289
> *thanks anthony  and next year will be bigger.... and to the haters STAY HOME :biggrin: beacause its all about the kids this time of year....
> *



QUE!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Dec 5 2008, 09:26 AM~12343712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 30 2008, 09:23 PM~12298481
> *Here's a Video my boy made! Enjoy. :biggrin:
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=47450577
> *



NICE VIDEO


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 5 2008, 10:50 AM~12344486
> *:biggrin:
> :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:   I STILL GOT THE TANK AND THE NOZZLE WHEN DO YOU WANT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 5 2008, 11:18 AM~12344765
> *:biggrin:      I STILL GOT THE TANK AND THE NOZZLE WHEN DO YOU WANT IT :biggrin:
> *


ILL CALL YOU TODAY....


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 29 2008, 10:16 PM~12291858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 5 2008, 11:27 AM~12344857
> *ILL CALL YOU TODAY....
> *


FO SHO........... :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

GREAT TURN OUT!


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

any more pics????  :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 09:26 PM~12350005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Here's a video for the ones who missed it or havent seenthe video check it out*


----------

